# Tribestan and Boobies



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Well i knew that if i put Boobies in the tittle i may get more response. Here is the story. I started taking Tribestan about 4 monthes ago (3 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 3 weeks on and 5 weeks off). This is my second cycle and about 4 weeks ago my BOOBIES have been so damn sore that it is almost impossible to touch them or run or hug anyone. The pain is different at different times of the month. After my first time taking Trib i did not have this at all, second time it came only after 3 weeks, third time it hurt after 7 days and so i stopped to see if it would make a difference (which it did not really) now after 4 days of being on it i am DYING...i look like i have hard round fakeys which would be great if they did not hurt so damn much.

Anyone have any insight as to what going on?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

ok 9 views and still no one has any idea? damn people.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

most likely because the Tribulus is increasing your estrogen levels.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

why would it increase my estrogen levels if it is supposed to only increase my test? plus i emotionally feel like a man= no emotions other than SEX as appose to normal jenny=feelings of sappy love stories


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Sep 15, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmm?

Wish I could help you on this Jbo.....

Ive never taken Trib so I dont know what to say but I have to tell you...the same pain you have felt  in your breast is kind of the same when I was taken andro a long time ago....and because of that, I have a mild case of gyno.....

I dont think a woman can get gyno....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

Because Tribulus does not work the same way in females that it does a male. Males have testes, and they get stimulated by LH (this is what Tribulus is "supposed" to increase), females do not have testes they get their small amount of testosterone from their adrenal glands and ovaries, this can also get stimulated by the Tribulus, but most likely you're gonna get an increase in estrogen.

The only thing you will gain from Tribulus aside from higher estrogen levels is a higher libido, and it will probably increase ovulation/fertility. If you're thinking that it's going to give you an anabolic effect, it won't.

My advice is to stop taking it, not only are you wasting your money, you're increasing a hormone that will cause the opposite of what you desire.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerrymeMorales *_
> Ive never taken Trib so I dont know what to say but I have to tell you...the same pain you have felt  in your breast is kind of the same when I was taken andro a long time ago....and because of that, I have a mild case of gyno.....



EXACTLY! 

And the reason you got gyno from andro is because the majority of it converted to estrogen.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG i want gyno  just kidding 

Thanks Prince...i get it now. Last thing i need is to be more fertile  although i dont think it would matter if your not gettin any


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, to make this whole thing more accurate I need to add that trib is supposed to increase LH secretion in both men AND women. For men, LH binds to receptors in the testes called Leydig cells, which stimulates testosterone release. However, there ARE cells in the ovaries that also respond to LH, called Theca cells. This also causes a rise in test levels, but in women there are other cells nearby called granulosa cells, which will then convert much of the new test into estrogen.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks babe


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> why would it increase my estrogen levels if it is supposed to only increase my test?



As an example, clomid works differently in men versus women.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, to make this whole thing more accurate...



Nothing I said was inaccurate gopro, but you did add some clarification that apparently J'Bo needed.

LH in females stimulates the follicle to secrete estrogen; LH in males stimulates the interstitial cells of the testes to produce testosterone.


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Nothing I said was inaccurate gopro, but you did add some clarification that apparently J'Bo needed.
> 
> LH in females stimulates the follicle to secrete estrogen; LH in males stimulates the interstitial cells of the testes to produce testosterone.



Prince I was not calling anything you said innacurate, but I didn't want anyone to think that LH DOES NOT stimulate testosterone in females b/c it does, albeit by a different pathway than in men.

"However, there ARE cells in the ovaries that also respond to LH, called Theca cells. This also causes a rise in test levels..." (from previous post)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i look like i have hard round fakeys which would be great if they did not hurt so damn much.



Hmmm, I don't see the problem.


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tribestan and Boobies*



> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Hmmm, I don't see the problem.



The problem is she likes to have her boobies felt! But if they hurt, it takes away from her pleasure...and mine! Well, in my dreams anyway


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

you got it GP...well long distance bites arent quite as good


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you got it GP...well long distance bites arent quite as good



Only wish it could be in person!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 16, 2003)

aight...get a room you two.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

should we get two double beds?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

J'Bo

Why do you want to increase your test levels?  Just curious.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

to lift heavier and gain muscle and be a horny devil who has no emotions other than wanting to just  all day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

Will that stuff work for me?  Not the horny part.  That comes natural.   But will it help me lean out or better utilize b/f?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

no no no...i just got off of it cause its causing bad side effects...babsie supplements arent the answer...proper diet and rest is...


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> should we get two double beds?



Just one babe! Me and you!

Sorry BOut!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know if you know about the science end of nutrition.  But, I'm curious.  I know sleep is important and to get 8 hours if you're lucky is good.  What I'm wondering is, what chemical release are bb and figure competitors looking for to release during sleep?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

no chemical release. i was talking about the all the training you are doing might be causing you to be holding onto all your bf.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 16, 2003)

is the question what do bb take to go to sleep or what chemicals are released when we go to sleep?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

GP...one bed is for us and the other is for BO


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

I was told to take ZMA for sleep.  But the questions was, what chemicals are released that bb are looking for while they sleep?  I'm trying to figure out why sleep is so important while working out.  I can only assume a chemical is released or releases during sleep to help recovery, etc.........

Any ideas?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> is the question what do bb take to go to sleep or what chemicals are released when we go to sleep?



Melatonin is released when darkness falls, it is also linked to serotonin production, so poor serotonin output = poor melatonin.

GH levels are also higher at night.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GP...one bed is for us and the other is for BO



I'll pass thank you.  Watching ametuars at work makes me kinda sickly feeling.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

who you callin an amateur? 
plus i dont know what you are talking about, gp and i are gonna have a scrabble tournament


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

Ouch!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who you callin an amateur?
> plus i dont know what you are talking about, gp and i are gonna have a scrabble tournament



And whomever wins at scrabble gets to be on the bottom! :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

who wants to be on the bottom  
i will through the game for sure then


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gp and i are gonna have a scrabble tournament



You need to work either on your spelling or your ability to use it in a sentence...I think you meant STRADDLE!


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who wants to be on the bottom
> i will through the game for sure then



You forfeit! I win! Get on top babe!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

well i was never any good at scrabble 

the top is the only place to be


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i was never any good at scrabble
> 
> the top is the only place to be


----------

